# new wilderness squatter?



## gregk (Sep 23, 2009)

well i live in central wisconsin and am finding it pretty much impossable to live in modern society. i have a scooter and 100$ to my name so f-it im thinking about setting up a tent camp in the woods for a few days or more and see how it goes. who knows maybe ill stay for good? i have alot to learn though like as to where. i did find what i think to be logging land or government land sign at the end of the dirt road says no camping without permit. i figure screw the permit aways down i found one nice spot but it looks to have regular travel. so i figure i go 50 yards further than the road goes? lol wow i see my avatar worked thats the only pic i had of me from photobucket. thats my daughter and my place before things went really bad since then ive lost everything!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, my friend make the best of it. Don't think of it as losing EVERYTHING! Think of it as gaining freedom. Be safe out there, and no matter how hard people try ta convince you, it is NOT a lemon flavored snow cone. 
Capt. Ahab


----------



## stove (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya winter can be a huuuge bitch. For wilderness squatting, BE PREPARED. In winter, ALWAYS have something to start a fire with. Canvas is better than anything if you're not carrying it (coat it with wax, oil, or fat to make it *mostly* waterproof) to make a tent/shelter out of. 50 yards is probably not far enough, sounds and smells carry further than sight.

Welcome, good luck, don't be afraid to ask any question so long as it hasn't already been answered!


----------



## gregk (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks for the welcomes and tips! ya its looking more by the day that this is going to happen. i think making the first step is going to be the hardest. but i do love the woods. your right dirty_rotten_squatter it is gaining freedom! i need to get away from the miserable life of modern slavery where nothing is really owned and everything can be taken away overnight. society can piss off!


----------

